# HELP-cerwin vega exl 1200d-IC



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys i need an eight pin comparitor IC for my cerwin vega exl1200d.4 pins on each side.The problem is that i don't know the values or # of the IC i need.I bought my amp off ebay and apparently someone scraped the #'s off the IC.The location # for this part in the amp is U100 and it's located in the center of the amp next to the two medium sized coils.
Anyway if someone can send me a close up high resolution pic of the inside of an amp just like this one where i can see the #'s on the IC it would really make my decade.
My email address is 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

groundcontrol873 said:


> Hey guys i need an eight pin comparitor IC for my cerwin vega exl1200d.4 pins on each side.The problem is that i don't know the values or # of the IC i need.I bought my amp off ebay and apparently someone scraped the #'s off the IC.The location # for this part in the amp is U100 and it's located in the center of the amp next to the two medium sized coils.
> Anyway if someone can send me a close up high resolution pic of the inside of an amp just like this one where i can see the #'s on the IC it would really make my decade.
> My email address is
> [email protected]
> Thanks


They scrape them off in production. I don't know which part it is, but it could be an LM311. The guy that runs the bcae1.com site is the man to get in touch with regarding the part numbers. I think he lurks in the main amplifier forums.


----------

